# soporte



## andy98

Hola a tod@s

Por favor necesito saber como traducir "Soporte" al alemán. Para mi Soporte es para poner un enlace web donde el usuario podrá ser informado del manual de ayuda de algún programa así como el lugar donde será atendido personalmente de algo que no sabe. etc...

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

En alemán, el título de este enlace es normalmente (en MS Office, Firefox, por ejemplo): "Hilfe".


----------



## andy98

Hola, Sowka

Yo estuve por algunas páginas web de empresas alemanas y ponen "Technischer support", ¿que te parece?. Justo era el título de la página y esta página contenia. Enlaces y direcciónes de tipos de soporte técnico y ayudas al usuario.

Muchas Gracias por todo.


----------



## Sowka

Hola andy98,

La expresión "technischer *S*upport" (en alemán, los sustantivos se escriben con una mayúscula) es muy buena.


----------



## Geviert

Generalmente la jerga informática en alemania respeta el inglés en estos casos. Para nombrar en una página web la página de soporte es tìpico: Beratung, Kundenservice, Support  (o combinados).


----------



## andy98

Gracias Geviert pero me voy a quedar con "Technischer Support", es que lo he visto en varias páginas web donde se da soporte. Para doy por finalizado el hilo.

Saludos a ambos.


----------



## Geviert

Si el soporte que brinda la página con ese link _es sólo técnico_, funciona entre alemanes. Si el suporte que brinda es más que eso, no funciona. "Ell lugar donde será atendido personalmente" es Kundenservice o Hotline, por ejemplo.


----------

